# Billy and Haggis



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

2 more o'lanterns to guard my door: Billy and Haggis. Since I modeled them off of the characters in the movie Pumpkinhead, I wanted Billy to be more of a sad, innocent pumpkin than a menacing one. I like them both tho. :smilekin:

Billy:









Haggis:









Hanging out together:


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Cool! Nice work!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Awww, Billy is so cute Love them both!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Cool shape and textures! Love the the names...they fit perfectly.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

They are great!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Those are nice, unique and creepy pumpkins.


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

Thank you! :smilekin: I wasn't sure how Billy's burlap would go over. I know it'll restrict light a bit but I thinned it out by hand before I glued it in place, so it shouldn't be completely blocked. I'm just glad they've gotten a warm reception. :winkin:


----------



## bleigh (Sep 2, 2012)

I like em.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

those look great!


----------



## tallahassee (Oct 19, 2010)

great job on the pumpkins!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

They look great. Any pics of them lit up?


----------

